# Mk2 headlight bulb question



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

So I've had the single round headlights on my mk2 for years...have h4 bulbs with those connectors spliced in. The three prong which are in like a U shape.

Anyways I decided to go back to stock lights oem hella with the inner high beam rounds in the grill

The oem 7" hella light doesn't accept the h4 bulb properly...I believe they have different style of bulb like the one that has a rubber O ring? Probably a dumb but easy answer question. I'm going to go to the part store after work and get whatever I need to fix this up. 

Do I need different harness? Or is there a different bulb I should be using? 

Also included in the grill was two small harnesses which just plug into the bulb and headlight harness to make the fogs work.
The connector on those harnesses are the h4 three prong U shape as well. Not sure what the best route is...if there's a style of bulb that works with the three prong U shape and fits into my lights? 
Also I did try the bulbs from my Corrado and they fit ...again the style with the rubber O ring..however the connector is different

Not sure what to do appreciate any advice!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

My Hella GTI grills came with this adapter (pic from the web).

This has a male connector to fit the H4 body harness, then has a female H4 connector for the headlamp and a 2 wire connector for the high beam inner lights.
That 2 pin connector matches the inner lights male 2 pin connector.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Lights*

Yes exactly what I have and I understand how it works
However with the hella 7" outer rounds they don't fit a h4 bulb properly if you know what I mean


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You have DOT 9004 headlamps. I have E-code H4 lights, but I cut and spliced in a H4 connector to the body harness to make mine plug and play.

Easy fix for you using an adapter, then flip 2 wires on the blue connector to be compatible with your 9004 bulbs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-H4-Male...ire-/182096058403?vxp=mtr&hash=item2a65c55823










This pic below represents the bulb, so it is reversed when swapping the wires on the adapter in the above pic.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Lights*

Great thanks a lot for your help much appreciated!

I guess I more confused than anything...im assuming it originally came with these 9004 bulbs and I cut off that connector and spliced in the H4 one

The only thing I'm wondering is how would that pig tail that came with the grill work with those lights? Wierd unless some models had h4 lights originally?

Anyways it doesn't really matter...there's a bunch of ways I can do it I suppose...to be honest I was never thrilled with the h4 lights!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Relay the lights. Makes a huge difference in output.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I don't think it is worth installing relays for 9004 bulbs - there isn't much you can do to improve their performance!

If the outer headlamps use 9004 bulbs what bulb do the inner headlamps use?

My recommendation would be the Hella 'aero' E-code headlamps - I had them on my MkII Jetta and they were outstanding. They use H4 bulbs and I ran 55/100watt bulbs - the stock 'aero' headlamps used 9004 bulbs and they were terrible! But I'm not sure we're looking for performance here or this is just a cosmetic issue?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Lights*

Yeah I'm not looking for crazy lighting although I will say they sucked before
I think I'm going to either chop out the pigtails from a parts car or go and see if I can get them at a parts store and then splice in the high beam inner lights with the pigtails I already have
Seems easier and less connections than using that connector plus another adapter harness etc!

There's a bunch of options as far as different 9004 lights and really range in price...the h4 there was never really any good options at the parts stores for upgraded ones


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

2NICE4RICE said:


> There's a bunch of options as far as different 9004 lights and really range in price...the h4 there was never really any good options at the parts stores for upgraded ones


I thought it was just the opposite - all 9004 were 45/65watts (700/1200lumens) and H4 came in various wattages - 55/60 (1000/1650lumens) are standard; I used to run 55/100 (1000/2400lumens) ; the "rally" 65/70 (1350/2000lumens) and 80/85 (1750/2400lumens) are supposed to be great bulbs; and you can get H4 all the way up to 100/130watt (1820/3250lumens)!


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Lights*

You are probably right I'm not up to date with the lighting obviously!

I'm referring to off the shelf stuff, there's not many h4 options around here but I've only been to a store or two
My main concern is more making my new lights function and half decent lighting 

I clearly had some crappy h4 bulbs originally!


----------

